# Anyone gotten death ray to work?



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

My question is pretty simple. I'm trying to get death ray working again, which is the super flashlight that came from the Dinc and Evo. I had it back in das bamf, and all was great. But now I can't find a rom that has it :/. As random as it is, it's one of the most missed this from my inc.. Anyone found a way to get this working?


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

aosp roms have torch which has a high brightness setting


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

True, but that is not deathray. Typically, you would enabled it under status bar notification widget, then go to flash mode and choose death ray. But it simply doesnt work. Ive tried multiple roms. All that does is turn both leds on. Deathray is literally like a flashlight

Yes, it's that bright.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe there was a problem with it, and that is the reason it isn't included or given as an option anymore.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I did a long time ago. The kernel must support it. The result was a locked up system that required a battery pull with the led being too hot to comfortably touch. I've seen pictures of a dinc that had melted components from death ray. Between those two things, I have no interest in ever using it again.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm... well. I can say this much. The Dinc and Tbolt are very different. I did melt a bit of my inc's battery door at one point lulz but it was still awesome.

Now, i had deathray on Das Bamf, and it ran fine, but the screen shut off. I think the metal by the flash helps, as i used it for 20 minutes and my phone was fine. Not even hot. Sucks... its just sooooooo bright. 
If only.... just one more time.... I would so put red plastic on it and run around screaming PEW PEW PEW... .

So i take it thats a no.....


----------

